# Helping my brother out.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My brother needs to rehab his house so I decided to start helping him with it. I bought 5 of these solid core doors and casings, grabbed a bunch of baseboard. 

The door will be sprayed with FPoE on the room side (unsure of colors), I will be using "Last N Last" oil clear on the hallway sides.

Doors cost $189.00 each. So they are not cheap. I figure if replacing doors and trim I wanted to go with good stuff and not cheap HD crap.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

That's nice of you.
What is FPoE?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> That's nice of you.
> What is FPoE?


Fine Paints of Europe.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Fine Paints of Europe.


Dave!
Have you used BM Advance?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Dave!
> Have you used BM Advance?


Dan only a couple of times. Not much out there that compares to FPoE, I have yet to try FPoE but every thing I see on here and online the finish looks amazing. I have been spraying for years and can't get that high quality shine FPoE gives.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Dan only a couple of times. Not much out there that compares to FPoE, I have yet to try FPoE but every thing I see on here and online the finish looks amazing. I have been spraying for years and can't get that high quality shine FPoE gives.


Dave, Just remember you have to use their FPoE primer. You can't use different primer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Dave, Just remember you have to use their FPoE primer. You can't use different primer.


I know. I'm going to Browns & Waters today to grab some primer and paint charts. 

I know prep is key to the doors coming out great or crappy. Since it's for my brother I can take time, get used to FPoE.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I know. I'm going to Browns & Waters today to grab some primer and paint charts.
> 
> I know prep is key to the doors coming out great or crappy. Since it's for my brother I can take time, get used to FPoE.


I think it is awesome that you are doing this for your brother. That paint can't be cheap. CD, you are truly your brother's keeper!


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

I see that they are Jeld-Wen doors. They make great products. Good luck!


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

FYI you can use a different primer than FPE own brand. But it is quality.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will love this paint. They also have a marine varnish you could use on the clear sides.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> You will love this paint. They also have a marine varnish you could use on the clear sides.


That's what i'm hoping. I think a marine varnish is kind of over kill inside. I'm going to use Last N Last on one side.

I think I'm going to use my brothers shop to spray these. His place is closer and much much warmer. I'm trying to weasel my way into my brothers place so he can find a different location (he does auto tinting), We have a spot at Carly's parents but it's a 40 min ride each way, my brothers place 10 mins away.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> You will love this paint. They also have a marine varnish you could use on the clear sides.


Yeah, I too love their paints.

The marine varnish however definitely has a deep amber/yellow hue to it. It may or may not suit, just something to be aware of. We did a bar countertop with it and it has held up really well, especially with the amount of traffic and abuse they get 😀😀


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Dave have you started with the paint job yet?
We need picts. ;-)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Dave have you started with the paint job yet?
> We need picts. ;-)


I just picked up the trim today. I have most of this week off so I will start prep tomorrow.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> That's what i'm hoping. I think a marine varnish is kind of over kill inside. I'm going to use Last N Last on one side.
> 
> I think I'm going to use my brothers shop to spray these. His place is closer and much much warmer. I'm trying to weasel my way into my brothers place so he can find a different location (he does auto tinting), We have a spot at Carly's parents but it's a 40 min ride each way, my brothers place 10 mins away.


Of course its overkill, you could have gone with Pro Classic as well and saved some coin vs FPOE. I haven't used the varnish just assumed it was well worth the price if someone wants the best. Never heard of last n last.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Of course its overkill, you could have gone with Pro Classic as well and saved some coin vs FPOE. I haven't used the varnish just assumed it was well worth the price if someone wants the best. Never heard of last n last.


I am going to the store that sells FPoE today to pick out a couple of colors and will check on the Varnish.

I could use any product. I was even thinking of waking the Behr and using that (which I will for wall paint). I don't mind spending the coin on the trim paint, I can't afford to paint his whole house with FPoE. My money tree was shaken of all it's last remaining bills.

Last N Last I had never heard of until we did that Zebra Wood counter top.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

SW Wood classics is pretty good varnish as well.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

capn26 said:


> I see that they are Jeld-Wen doors. They make great products. Good luck!


Lowes


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> My brother needs to rehab his house so I decided to start helping him with it. I bought 5 of these solid core doors and casings, grabbed a bunch of baseboard.
> 
> The door will be sprayed with FPoE on the room side (unsure of colors), I will be using "Last N Last" oil clear on the hallway sides.
> 
> Doors cost $189.00 each. So they are not cheap. I figure if replacing doors and trim I wanted to go with good stuff and not cheap HD crap.


With the doors I would say your helping your brother "in and out.":whistling2:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Lowes


Nope HD. Lowes around here carries this line but more of the lower end, same door but knotty and cheaper by $50.00. Since I am clearing one side I want knot free. Same with the baseboards for the Hallway.


----------

